# Android Emulator Help



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

_*Can someone please tell me the proper way to setup and run an Android Emulator with the new GPU assistance enabled, install and apk I have and use it?*_

Here's what I'm attempting to do:

I want to make Facebook appear as if I never had an account for all intensive purposes. That means, if I want to remove everything from my profile (especially all pictures I've uploaded and posts on my wall). I also want to delete any posts I've made on friends' walls, comments I've made on friends' statuses and pictures and anywhere that I've been tagged.

I obviously cannot do this all by hand and the only tool that seems to do MOST of this stuff is an *Android app named "Exfoliate"*. Unfortunately, the app is extremely slow, uses a lot of data, and gets even slower if I use the phone or the screen turns off. Basically, to successfully run this app, I'd need to leave my phone at home for a week, plugged in, with the screen on, and HOPEFULLY it would finish in that amount of time. Here's the problem: I need my phone.

Solution: Emulate an Android phone and do this on my home computer.

*I tried BlueStack* which did load the app and even began running it. Unfortunately, there must have been some sort of incompatibility b/c it would stop cleaning and just stay on an Album with the EXACT same date and time-stamp no matter whose profile (mine or a friend's) I ran the app for.

I'd like to try it on the regular Android emulator to see if it works there. Thanks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You really don't need to bold and underline. We developers are not morons and we're pretty much the only ones giving answers in this subforum.

1) create a emulator with the latest updates + using ICS
2) launch it on the command line with emulator -avd 403_r2 -gpu on (where 403_r2 is the name of your emulator instance)

The alternative (and faster than any other solution) is to create an x86 instance if the app does not have any native libraries compiled into the apk. If it does, then you need to find an x86 version if one exists.

references:

http://developer.and...r.html#accel-vm
http://android-devel...r-hardware.html
http://news.ycombina...item?id=3818476

If you're doing all this and want to remove everything, why don't you just permanently close and delete your facebook account? Also I don't believe there's anything you can do if someone tagged you in a photo you do not control. They can even tag people that don't have a facebook account.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I apologize if I offended you, I only did the bold/underlining to hopefully attract the eyes of a would-be poster who saw a lot of text and thought "tl;dr"
I'm somewhat long-winded and I've had posts glossed over in far to many forums b/c of it.

The main reason I'm doing this is to remove as many tracks as I possibly can: deleting my account won't remove things I've posted to other folks walls and I'd like to erase my tracks as much as possible.

Regarding tagging, I'm fully aware that ppl can tag me without a link to my Facebook profile (text only). I doubt many people will bother to tag me in such a way if I remove all current tags, and even if they do, that's not a major concern so long as it isn't linking to my profile. I probably will end up deleting my account and starting a new one once I get finished using this tool to remove comments and likes.

Thanks for the help you provided, unfortunately what you're saying is over my head. I'm basically looking for an updated tutorial like this 



 or this http://www.nishantve...on-windows.html that covers how to enable the hardware acceleration feature that I believe Google just released for the SDK emulator. I'm really not even sure what all I need to download with the SDK Manager.... maybe I'll just use some of those guides and try to wing it.

I've also suggested to the developer of the app that he/she create a Windows version of this tool. Hopefully he/she will take it into consideration.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's okay, I wasn't offended, just thought it was annoying, lol. You would need to do what I mentioned to get gpu acceleration to work as people have had issues trying it any other way. I'm telling you to install the emulator. Don't let your eyes glaze over 

From the sdk manager, you need

Android sdk tools r19 (release 19)
Android sdk platform-tools r11
SDK platform Android 4.0.3 API 15, revision 3
ARM EABI v7a system image, Android API 15, revision 2

via http://developer.and.../sdk/index.html

Then after all that installs, you run the avd manager in the android directory and create a new android emulator instance. The name you give it is the name you would use on the command line (you go to the directory that tools is located in under the android directory on the command line and then type emulator -avd NameYouGaveYourEmulator -gpu on) and it will run with hardware acceleration. You have to create an emulator instance of Android 4.0.3 though. Any previous version will not have GPU acceleration.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Got it up and running! Thanks again for the help! Hooray for being able to use my phone again lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sure, np.


----------

